# Home made waterer



## Dieselrider (Jul 8, 2008)

I raise meat chickens in the summer and use a modified 5 gallon waterer where you can take the lid off to fill it. It works great for when we have 50 birds in the summer. My wife has started a small flock of laying hens and has tried the galvanized waterer, which she does not like. She doesn't really want to use a big 5 gallon waterer for a small flock but she would like one to work similar to it. We also will have pretty cold winters here and freezing will be an issue. I have seen the metal pans with the heating element inside for sale but, what other solutions have those of you who have been at this awhile come up with? 

I was thinking of a smaller bucket with a lid that we could use one or more of the nipple drips on and maybe enclosing it inside an insulated box with a light bulb. As long as the lid fits well I could come up with some kind of plumbing fixture to work as a screw on lid. The box could be attached to the wall to allow the chickens access to the bottom. What do you guys think? Thanks.


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

I take half of a cement block and mount a light socket in it. I put a 100 watt lightbulb in it and place my waterer on top. It really helps to take a small piece of tin and fold it over the cement block so that any water splashed out can't run back under the waterer and onto the lightbulb. 

I've also thought of trying the magnetic oil pan heaters that are used on cars/engines during the winter in cold weather. 

How do you make your waterer?

Mike


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I've also thought of trying the *magnetic oil pan heaters *that are used on cars/engines during the winter in cold weather.


Some of those get over 400 degrees


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I quit using them and only use the 6 gallon black tubs. Freezing is rarely an issue here, but they are easily dumped and refilled. I tried a lot of different things in Colorado, but the black rubber held up best.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I made a water heater out of 2x8 box (I think 16x16) then covered the top with aluminum flashing and drilled a hole on the side of the box and cut the end off a extension cord and wired a light socket inside the box up near the flashing.Covered the bottom with 2 old license plates with screws so it is removable to chang the 40 watt bulb.used a rubber pan on top and it didnt freeze.


----------



## Dieselrider (Jul 8, 2008)

Menglish said:


> I take half of a cement block and mount a light socket in it. I put a 100 watt lightbulb in it and place my waterer on top. It really helps to take a small piece of tin and fold it over the cement block so that any water splashed out can't run back under the waterer and onto the lightbulb.
> 
> I've also thought of trying the magnetic oil pan heaters that are used on cars/engines during the winter in cold weather.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, I haven't made one yet, although I did modify the 5 gallon one we use in the summer. What I have been thinking of for making one in this case is to use a 2 or 3 gallon bucket with the real tight lock on lids and put one of the chicken waterer nipple in the bottom. Then in the lid put some type fitting that would allow me to unscrew a cap or something to fill it up. I could make up an insulated box that would attach to the wall of the coop, high enough to allow the chickens to get under it and at the nipple. Then I could put a light bulb inside the box to keep the water from freezing. The only thing sticking out the bottom of the box would be the nipple/ nipples (depending how many I use.) This would also allow the wiring to be up higher and not right on the floor, which should keep it away from curious birds. Then to add water, you just remove the box top (or it could be on hinges), unscrew the cap, add the water, put things back together and you're good to go. I might need something to cover the bulb while filling the bucket to prevent breakage. What do you think?


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

Diesel, I'm not sure how cold it gets where you are at. Here in Michigan I think that the light on top idea would not warm the water at the nipple suffiently to keep it thawed. Remember heat rises. I do like the idea of keeping the wire up off the ground though. 

I have 3 of those stupid metal waterers and I hate them. I kept thinking I'd find one that wouldn't lose all the water but to no avail. Before I used them I used the 3 gallon rubber bucket things. They are durable but freeze up and I couldn't figure out how to keep them open. 

I'm still looking for the perfect waterer for winter!

Mike


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I just use a plastic bin with a stock tank deicer in it. It works great for the chickens alone, however my ducks like to swim in it.  I want to build like a holder for the bin that will be fenced off so that they can all stick their heads through the fence to get to it but it will keep ducks out of it.


----------



## PJJIN (Sep 6, 2008)

> The only thing sticking out the bottom of the box would be the nipple/ nipples (depending how many I use.)


What kind of nipples do you use for chickens? Will they drink from them? Also, where do you get them? I have some for my rabbits that I got from Bass. Are they the same thing?

Thanks,

Penny


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

We just use a heat bulb that we used for brooding and lower the light to hover over the 3 gal store bought waterer. It keeps it frost free and flowing for the most part. They mess with it on occasion but generally leave it alone.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

when moldy decided I was going to build her a new chicken shed my biggest problem was a water system that we did not have to worry or check if we were gone for a day or so. I had a pig waterer that we did not use anymore and thought I'd give it a go---works great, built a ramp so the birds can access it easy--they seem to love it. easy to clean and the heater only works when needed and its always full of water--no getting wet and cold in the winter.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> the heater only works when needed


There are devices that will turn heaters/lights on and off at certain temperatures.

Thermocube:
http://www.thermocube.com/


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

This design was posted here some years ago by a woman now dead. She was a contentious sort and was treated pretty much as Stickywitch is on singletree, but she was a good chicken keeper. I forget her handle but her brother posted occasionally as Chemist. Both were college profs. I believe. 

I have two of these heaters, essentially a two x six inch deep square (a square made of two x six lumber) just large enough to hold the water pan. The box has a light socket mounted inside, a metal flashing nailed over the square to make an open box. Heat from the light below keeps the pan from freezing in even the coldest weather. A 40 watt light bulb is enough for the coldest weather here, even outdoors. In a chicken house I suspect this would be enough even in N. Dakota. 

These were orginally called Borean Heaters--where the name came from I do not know. 
Ox


----------



## yarddog4jc (Jan 16, 2006)

I just got one of these Poultry fountains from Jeffers. So far I love this it is so easy to clean and use. I am not sure about freeezing, as we don't have too much much of a problem with this. Here is the link 
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc...=776R2MA4S6HV8LUQ1VX0RB1G4NGNEH1A&pf_id=16822


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

duplicate.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I built a box from scrap lumber and foam insulation. A 40 watt bulb inside keeps the water open to -20 F and a 60 watt keeps it up to -35 F. The bucket sits in a snug hole cut in the top.


----------



## PJJIN (Sep 6, 2008)

> built a box from scrap lumber and foam insulation. A 40 watt bulb inside keeps the water open to -20 F and a 60 watt keeps it up to -35 F. The bucket sits in a snug hole cut in the top.


Is there any danger of this starting a fire in the straw? I have my chickens in tractors but I think putting a small box like this under the wateres in each one would work very well for me. My husband is a worrier about things like that and I'll have to convince him it works well with being a fire hazard.

Thanks.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I just use one of those heated dog bowls from the store. It was on sale for $15. Holds a gallon of water. That's plenty for the few chickens I've got. Since then I've had two more given to me. They work great.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I love the submerged box!!! Do you have to run the cord in conduit or how do you get the cord under there?

Last year I tried a poultry waterer that was heated, the water stayed unfrozen but it leaked badly - design flaw.
Most recently I bought one of those nipples off of Waldeneffect.org and it works great so far, I put it in a gallon plastic container with a screwtop on top, very easy to refill and doesn't get dirty. I would imagine someone will know where you can buy that nipple cheaply, this was $15. I am going to put it inside the house and lower the lightbulb and see if that will keep it from freezing.... Maybe I will just get another and bring one out each day and defrost the other? 

My chickens end up sitting on the waterer and pooping in their water - arghh


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

We made a nipple waterer, using 5 gallon hanging plastic bucket.

Mounted two of these in the bottom of the bucket.

http://www.randallburkey.com/NIPPLE-DRINKER/productinfo/WC1045/

Works great and cheap to make. 

I'm thinking of adding two to one of those plastic buckets, with the built-in heaters, for winter use.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Plowjockey - thanks! I knew someone would know.

Are the heated plastic buckets you mention on the same site? and how would you do it, place the nipple about the heating element?

Thanks!


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Rose,
I have to laugh because that is the one I bought last year that didn't seat properly or something - it leaked constantly and when the water level was low the chickens knocked it over when they tried to roost on it. If it didn't get knocked over the little water that was left did not freeze and it didn't use alot of electric. Maybe I will glue it down (or something), and make a fill hole in the top?

Just shows that great minds think alike. thanks.

How do you like the climate in Virginia year round? We have been looking at PA but it may be too expensive and Virginia is gorgeous going down 81.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

The metal waterer with some kind of heated base was my plan for this year, where do you get the $15 heated dog waterers? Would a metal waterer fit into it?

You don't have mosquitos? That's fantastic. I love the Blue Ridge parkway, sigh....


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

plowjockey said:


> We made a nipple waterer, using 5 gallon hanging plastic bucket.
> 
> Mounted two of these in the bottom of the bucket.
> 
> ...


Be careful on drilling those holes. I took one of those buckets apart last year. This particular model was a double walled bucket and the "element" was wound around and around the entire heighth of the bucket between the walls. 

I believe that some heaters have the element only in the base so you might get lucky.

Mike


----------



## PJJIN (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the links.

Rose, I bought one of those waterers this summer. I needed another one and figured I'd go ahead and get a heated one for winter. Now I wish I'd just bought another galvanized 2 gal. one.....

This waterer is a PAIN to use. You have to turn it upside down to fill it. Then when I tip it back over, it spills water everywhere. Half the time the top comes off and dumps all 3 gallon on my feet. ARG! And it does leak all the time. Like Piney Girl, I have decided to drill a hole in the top of it and fill from the top. I'm looking for a rubber stopper to plug the hole. This may not work but the dang thing cost $35.00 and I have to figure out a way to use it this winter. Keep your fingers crossed that I can make it work. 

I have a few tractors so I'm gonna try the light in the box for the others and see how it works.

Thanks for all the ideas everyone!! I learn so much from everyone here.

Penny


----------



## PJJIN (Sep 6, 2008)

> We made a nipple waterer, using 5 gallon hanging plastic bucket.
> Mounted two of these in the bottom of the bucket.
> http://www.randallburkey.com/NIPPLE-...ctinfo/WC1045/


plowjockey, I'm going to make an automatic watering system for my rabbits for the winter. I read about it online somewhere. It might have been on here. You use a 5 gal. bucket, plumb it with one pvc pipe going out from it, another going back in. Put nipples in the pvc for the rabbits to drink from. You put a birdbath heater AND a small water pump in the bucket. The pump circulates the heated water through the line and back into the bucket keeping it all from freezing. I wonder if I could just run pvc with the nipples from the link you posted, to my chicken tractors too and connect it all together and use a larger water container? I could plug the pump and heater into one of those thermocubes so it would only run when the temp. were low. 

Another option would be to use the wooden box with the light bulb below the bucket instead of the birdbath heater.

Do you think this would work? Anyone else? I really do need to make watering easier this winter. Last year was awful!

Thanks,

Penny


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

PJJIN said:


> Is there any danger of this starting a fire in the straw? I have my chickens in tractors but I think putting a small box like this under the wateres in each one would work very well for me. My husband is a worrier about things like that and I'll have to convince him it works well with being a fire hazard.
> 
> Thanks.


I had the straw there to keep the ground from freezing as I was trying to use geothermal heat. Straw isn't necessary for the heater to work. There was no straw inside the box. I would just fasten the can that holds the bulb down so that it can't move and it should be fine. You might want to line the box with plywood too. That would protect the foam from melting.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I have one of those galvanized base units that you put under the waterer. It's self contained and waterproof from splashing. Mine is 20 years old but I would assume they still sell them. It looks like a metal oil drain pan.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

They are 2 part. The top unscrews with a slight twist and then lifts off. The bottom has a handle inside for carrying and a stopper to prevent the water from leaking out as you carry it. Once you screw the top back on it depresses the stopper spring and allows the water to fill the tray. They work pretty well.

To answer your question. You fill them from the top but you do not flip them.


----------



## PJJIN (Sep 6, 2008)

I


> had the straw there to keep the ground from freezing as I was trying to use geothermal heat. Straw isn't necessary for the heater to work. There was no straw inside the box. I would just fasten the can that holds the bulb down so that it can't move and it should be fine. You might want to line the box with plywood too. That would protect the foam from melting.


Thanks fishhead. I was asking because I use straw bedding for my chickens. You've answered my question.

Penny


----------



## PJJIN (Sep 6, 2008)

Rose, 

I have 2 of the galvanized waterers and I like them. They work well. Mine are 2 gal. but I think they come in a 3 or 5 gallon size as well. 

They do still sell the galvanized, heated base units. Our local Orschlen's carries them.

Penny


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

The frost free dishes here are high wattage. that is why I have a homemade 40 watt bulb type. For those of you who have the store bought heated dishes and galvanized type, what is the wattage on them?
Thank you


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

used2bcool13 said:


> Hey Plowjockey - thanks! I knew someone would know.
> 
> Are the heated plastic buckets you mention on the same site? and how would you do it, place the nipple about the heating element?
> 
> Thanks!


The buckets can be purchased at TSC, or other farm stores. I have seen one's on the Internet, ready to go, with the nipples for about $60, which is a bit high, for a $20 heated bucket with the two nipples added.

Here is some: http://www.thefind.com/pets/info-2-gallon-heated-bucket

Will need to look closely at the bucket, to ensure that I'm not drilling throught any heating elements. I'll make a lid from sheet metal.

I was thinking it would be fun to blow up my old galvanzied waterers, maybe even recording for Youtube, but I could not find any dynamite. 

Good luck.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

PJJIN said:


> Rose,
> 
> I have 2 of the galvanized waterers and I like them. They work well. Mine are 2 gal. but I think they come in a 3 or 5 gallon size as well.
> 
> ...


The galvanized waterers do work well. It's pulling them apart to fill and the endless cleaning, that made me lose the warm fuzzy. 

I could never figure out how so much crud, could flow back through that little hole and contaminate the clean water.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

In order for the water to come out an air bubble has to get sucked in and along with it the crud.


----------



## PJJIN (Sep 6, 2008)

I hang all my waterers. I keep them up just high enough that they have to stretch their necks to get a drink. This keeps them pretty clean. When I had them sitting on the ground or hanging lower.....they were NASTY every time I changed them. I'm still debating what to do for winter. Do I want to make the boxes with lights and sit them back down or use nipples and a birdbath heater in a 5 gal. bucket for the winter? I know if I sit them back down, they will get nasty again. I guess it's time to do one or the other or I'll have frozen waterers all winter again. 

Thanks to everyone for sharing.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

What about enclosing the box with some 2"x2" mesh so they have to reach their head in to drink? The box keeps the bucket at least the height of the bucket off the ground unless you dig it down so they don't scratch as much litter into it and the mesh will keep them from sitting on it.

I used 2 buckets so every time I take care of the birds I just carry a fresh bucket of water and take the old one.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

First, waterers made of plastic, any kind of waterer, are unsatisfactory because in cold weather they break. In addition to that, they share all the design flaws of waterers made of metal.

Metal pans are OK, but they rust, get dented when you clean them, are cold to handle in winter and transfer heat so readily that they freeze easily. 

The metal (vacuum, upside down when filled) waterers that work upside down do suck dirt into the reservoir each time they replenish the trough. If frozen they are hard to separate, so you may as well have two and carry the frozen, filthy one into a warmed space to thaw, making double (and nasty) work. 

On the other hand, a rubber feed dish full of water set atop a Borean heater absorbs enough heat to stay ice-free, is flexible, can be surrounded by wire so that the chickens have to stick their necks thru to drink (or left outside the pen) and is easy to wash when cleaning is needed. This cleaning will be needed much less often than with other types. I use a toilet brush to swish around the pan, soap sometimes but not often. Very simple. 

On the rare occasion when ice forms around the rim of the pan it is an easy matter to thump the rubber dish against a tree or a post and crack out the ice. Filling is as simple as pouring a bucket of water into the pan. 
Ox


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Oxankle said:


> First, waterers made of plastic, any kind of waterer, are unsatisfactory because in cold weather they break. In addition to that, they share all the design flaws of waterers made of metal.
> 
> 
> Ox


We use the plastic buckets and tubs, with the built-in heaters, every winter with no problems. 3 to 16 gallon.

The 16 gallon has gone through 3 winters outside, looks like new and keeps the ice off, in temps below zero. The heater comes on only below freezing and uses about 250 watts of power.


----------

